# Fehler beim Speichern [eclipse]



## Kapitän (3. Jun 2008)

hallo,

ich benutze eclipse.
Einige Klassen lassen sich nicht speichern. Andere, im selben Paket schon.



> Save could not be completed
> 
> Some characters cannot be mapped using "ANSI_X3.4-1968" character enconding.
> 
> Either change the enconding or remove the characters which are not supported by the "ANSI_X3.4-1968" character encoding.




Ich benutze debian als Betriebssystem. Bin mir also nicht sicher ob's an eclipse oder debian liegt.
Weiß jmd was?


----------



## The_S (3. Jun 2008)

Du verwendest in deiner Datei Zeichen, die in dem oben genannten Encoding nicht vorhanden sind (hast du evtl. Dateien von irgendwo anders in Eclipse reinkopiert!?). Eine Möglichkeit wäre entsprechende Zeichen zu ersetzen. Eine andere das Encoding von Eclipse anzupassen.


----------



## Kapitän (3. Jun 2008)

ah, ok...

wie heißt den der Unicode-Code für deutsche Umlaute etc.?


----------



## The_S (3. Jun 2008)

UTF-8 bzw. UTF-16 !?


----------

